# Detailed: 1988 Volvo 740 GLE



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

earlier this week ive had the pleasure of working on this 1988 volvo 740.

the owner has had the car from new and although regularly washed it had never been properly detailed or machine polished in its 25 years and 250,000 mile history.

heres a few before shots. wish looking back id taken more but it was such a huge car i was worried about not getting finished in a day.









































































the interior as you can see was in pretty good shape. the main thing to clean was the dust that had been sat so long it required apc and interior cleaner to shift.

the interior was vacuumed before all plastic cleaned with AB FAB 1:10 with verious brushes then dressed with AF spritz to give a subtle semi matt finish. i wanted the interior to look clean but not to blinged up and glossy. glass was cleaned with AF crystal and pedals with G101 then IPA to prevent slipping whilst driving.













































































































after washing and decontaminating the exterior glass was coated with G1 before machine polishing.

the paint was heavily swirled but came up very well using mainly scholl S3 and menzerna Fg400 in places with lake country orange pads via FLEX 3401

the finished car



























































































after polishing the car was sealed with AF power seal and finished with bouncers moonshine wax. chrome polished up with britemax, plastic trim and bumper with britemax rubbermax. i also used rubbermax on the tyres to give a satin rather than a glossy finish. shuts were cleaned with APC then protected with poorboys polish with carnuba before heading back outside of a few daylight shots.



























































































again my apologies for the lack of during pictures but it was enough work in one day without having to drop the machine for the camera when machining.

thanks for viewing

Dave


----------



## meintje (Feb 20, 2010)

This car is just awesome. Very pretty colour and the interior just looks like new!! Well done :thumb:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Got to love a good old volvo. Top work fella.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Epic detail. 
Old motors like these are the best when having some time spent on them


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Brilliant Dave.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Fantastic work and fantastic car for it's age.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Exactly what detailing is all about... Fantastic.... :wave:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

These things will literally go on forever. Nice work!


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Proper Volvo, I remember these well when I lived in Germany. Judging by the sticker it might have been a forces overseas car. My dad had Volvo's and they had similar stickers. Would have been bought tax free.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

good stuff, nice to see one of these again, looking very tidy:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great job on the big bus, that paintwork goes on forever the heated seats just a joy. Many cars will not reach this mileage so some loving care given to this iconic beauty. 

Thanks, John THt.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice work on a huge car.

Love the texture of those seats - must be having a very special feel to them.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, a rock solid proper volvo car


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, what an interesting car! Looks superb, in quite incredible condition for its age and mileage!

Well done pal, nice work!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant work.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking very tidy now, must have been fun applying G1 to all that glass! Do you remove it with microfibre or terry?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Impressive, it looks like a low mileage hardly used example


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

nice work dave as always......however

1) massively disappointed you didn't stripe the carpets TUT TUT half a job lol

2) BIG......you want to try tackling a 14m T9 Vanhool Altano


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

a well deserved pat on the back for you I think. Outstanding job .Cracking rejuvenation . I needed a run around a while ago and ended up with one of these. Never let me down I'd have another tomorrow 
Daz


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Really great work! 

Interior and exterior looking perfect!

great job!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

meintje said:


> This car is just awesome. Very pretty colour and the interior just looks like new!! Well done :thumb:


B
Thanks very much meintje. Always the colour I remember them in. Certainly looked a lot brighter after a polish.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

possul said:


> Epic detail.
> Old motors like these are the best when having some time spent on them


Agreed mate. Certainly makes a change for me to work on something older (I fact it less than a year older than me)


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

j3ggo said:


> Proper Volvo, I remember these well when I lived in Germany. Judging by the sticker it might have been a forces overseas car. My dad had Volvo's and they had similar stickers. Would have been bought tax free.


Thata correct j3ggo

the car was bought in sweeden and brought back to the uk tax free.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Titanium Htail said:


> Great job on the big bus, that paintwork goes on forever the heated seats just a joy. Many cars will not reach this mileage so some loving care given to this iconic beauty.
> 
> Thanks, John THt.


Thanks for the kind works as always john. I still felt as solid as a rock and didnt have any rust on It whatsoever. Also amazed how well the interior has worn the years and the miles.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

ocdetailer said:


> Looking very tidy now, must have been fun applying G1 to all that glass! Do you remove it with microfibre or terry?


Haha yes it was a lot of glass to cover. I personally use a decent quality MF cloth with plenty of G2 or glass cleaner to remove.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

sparkie1401 said:


> nice work dave as always......however
> 
> 1) massively disappointed you didn't stripe the carpets TUT TUT half a job lol
> 
> 2) BIG......you want to try tackling a 14m T9 Vanhool Altano


Thanks mate haha thought you might mention that! Didnt actually touch the matts as they were brand new.

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

zippo said:


> a well deserved pat on the back for you I think. Outstanding job .Cracking rejuvenation . I needed a run around a while ago and ended up with one of these. Never let me down I'd have another tomorrow
> Daz


Thanks very much zippo.

Wasnt long after I was searching the classifieds for one afterwards.

Dave


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have a beer on me fella, that was a real challenge with great results.:buffer:


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

That's ready for its next 250,000 miles now :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Have a beer on me fella, that was a real challenge with great results.:buffer:


Haha thank you. I was certainly ready for one after this. Just glad I was able to get everything done including the glass coating in the one day.

Dave


----------



## RM1 (May 19, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

RM1 said:


> Looks great!


thanks matey :thumb:


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Great turnaround mate, we used to have a 240 when I was a kid, proper tanks the old volvo's.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dan said:


> Great turnaround mate, we used to have a 240 when I was a kid, proper tanks the old volvo's.


thanks dan. this one still felt as solid as a rock still as well. thing if he ever sells i'll want to buy!

Dave


----------

